# mexican resident



## tammylavalle (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi I am a Mexican resident through an FM 2. Does anybody know how long I can stay outside of Mexico for. I want to go for a long visit to the USA my country of origin. PS. I have already done the 5 year part and am now a resident. Thanks Tammy


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I believe a normal FM2 holder is allowed something like 18 months in 5 years out of country. It sounds like you are a citizen and not just a resident. As a citizen I doubt there are any restrictions


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Tammy, you must be very certain, or risk losing your status. Have you completed 5 years on an FM2? If so, did you request the "Cambio de calidad y/o caracterîstica migratoria" to become "Inmigrado". If you have a regular FM2, Sparks is correct, but should add that you can't stay out for more than a certain limited time in any one year, *or* a total of 18 months in five years. The limit may be 90 days in one year; best to check with INM to be sure.
It will be similar as an 'Inmigrado', which is a special status under an FM2.
I doubt that you have been naturalized, or you would have dealt with Foreign Affairs, instead of INM, and have had a test and interview in Spanish, a long wait and then a swearing in ceremony.
Check the details with the authorities, not on any forum, before you plan your trip.


----------

